# Shut Off justification due at FCC 2/13/09



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

123 stations that want to shut off analog have until tomorrow to state their case.

368 stations OK to shut down analog.

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-09-7A1.pdf

List of stations that must justify shutting down analog.

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-09-7A2.pdf


----------



## LCDSpazz (Dec 31, 2008)

Dear FCC-

You told us we had to do this switch for years and until very recently this was the date you said it needed to be done by. Is there some other reason you're looking for?

Ok Thx Bye.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

UM...yeah, we have gone through the expense of now running analog and digital, and due to some of the procrastinating public you want us to obsorb additional cost for 4 more months?!? Especially in a time when many large companies are going BK...do you want to cause TV stations to go BK now?!?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

"We are on our last Klystrom tube for our analog transmitter, and it isn't working well at all. We already had to cut our power to make it last until February 17th. To pay for that replacement that is only good for four months, we would have to lay off a station employee."


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Where is a list of the 368 stations that WILL indeed shutoff analog on 2/17??


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Compare this list

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-09-7A2.pdf

with this list

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-09-221A5.pdf

That should be give you a good idea.

I think there is a list of the 491, but have not found it yet.

EDIT: I think this is it.

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-09-221A3.pdf


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

LCDSpazz said:


> Dear FCC-
> 
> You told us we had to do this switch for years and until very recently this was the date you said it needed to be done by. Is there some other reason you're looking for?
> 
> Ok Thx Bye.


Dear Federal Gov't:

We have all known for decades that April 15th is the date we are supposed to pay our taxes, but since a few people won't be ready to pay their taxes on that date, can you please pass a law to delay the date we all have to pay our taxes?

Signed,
My head was stuck in the sand and I didn't get the memo


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I find it interesting how they are so up in arms and surprised that some stations want to go ahead. As long as one station in each market stays analo, people will be able to get their info if there is an emergency. In fact if some are analog and some digital it will be a better reinforcement to get people to switch, if that is indeed the motive here. I sure hope they do not try to pull a fast one and change this whole thing up.


----------

